# "Problem" mit Alpenföhn Brocken 2



## questioner12 (19. Oktober 2015)

*"Problem" mit Alpenföhn Brocken 2*

Guten Morgen zusammen,

ich habe eine Frage zum Einbau des Alpenföhn Brocken 2.

Ich habe diesen Lüfter gestern auf einem Asus z97-Pro Gamer in einem cooltek Antiphon Black Midi Tower installiert.

Das Ding ist ja wirklich ein echter Brocken!

Siehe Bilder ...

Ich habe jetzt das Problem das der Ventilator selber 1-2 Millimeter über das Gehäuse hinaus steht. Die Abdeckplatte, welche selber leicht gedämmt ist, lässt sich noch draufschieben. Das Kühlelement selber hat schätzungsweise ein paar Millimeter Luft zum Gehäusedeckel.

Ist das wegen der Wärmeentwicklung und der Gehäuseabdeckung ein Problem? Was ratet Ihr mir?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## freezy94 (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "Problem" mit Alpenföhn Brocken 2*

Hallo,

erst mal solltest du den Lüfter auf die rechte Seite setzten (damit du den Airflow nach den hinteren Lüfter beibehälst) und der Lüfter die Luft durch den Kühler drückt und nicht anzieht.
Den Lüfter solltest du noch ein Stückchen runter setzen können, der sieht mir recht hoch montiert aus. Mein ehemaliger Brocken schließt fast bündig zum Kühler ab. Einfach die Klammern etwas lösen und nach unten drücken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So sollte der Lüfter positioniert sein. Versuch das mal.


----------



## questioner12 (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "Problem" mit Alpenföhn Brocken 2*

Danke für die Antwort.

Hatte ich vergessen. Der Ventilator ist links angebracht, weil er rechts wegen der RAM Speicherplätze garnicht erst weiter runter geht; dann steht er noch höher.

Den Ventilator kann ich links nicht weiter runter "drücken"...

Und nun?


----------



## freezy94 (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "Problem" mit Alpenföhn Brocken 2*

Der Kühler hat ja eine "versetzte" Auflagefläche. Hast du den Kühler so montiert das der weiter links von der CPU ist?


----------



## questioner12 (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "Problem" mit Alpenföhn Brocken 2*

Hi.

Verstehe die Frage nicht wirklich.

Habe ihn genau nach Anleitung platziert. Vielmehr Platz ist auch nicht da. Habe die laut Anleitung vorgeschriebenen Abstandhalter zur CPU benutzt der Kühlkörper sitzt "stramm" drauf ...


----------



## freezy94 (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "Problem" mit Alpenföhn Brocken 2*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier siehst du, dass die Auflagefläche zur CPU leicht versetzt ist. Je nach dem wie du den Kühler montiert hast (leider auf den Bildern nicht ersichtlich), ist der Kühler näher zu den RAM-Slots oder weiter weg montiert. Der Kühler muss so montiert werden, dass die Auflagefläche weiter vom Kühler weg in Richtung RAM-Sockel montiert ist. Somit sollte ausreichend Platz für die Montage des Lüfters gegeben sein. Sprich so wie auf dem Bild (nur halt mit einem Lüfter), wenn das Board jetzt gerade darunter liegen würde mit den RAM-Sockeln rechts und der I/O-Blende links vom Kühler.


----------



## questioner12 (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "Problem" mit Alpenföhn Brocken 2*

Ok. Habe ich verstanden. Muss ich heute Abend mal nach sehen!

Aber der Kühlkörper selber kommt dadurch ja nicht tiefer. Ist das wegen der direkten Nähe zum gedämmten Gehäuse Deckel ein Problem?

Danke.


----------



## questioner12 (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "Problem" mit Alpenföhn Brocken 2*

Als Ergänzung:

CPU ist Xeon 1246 v 3 bei welcher die igpu genutzt wird ...


----------



## freezy94 (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "Problem" mit Alpenföhn Brocken 2*

Die Höhe wird das nicht ändern aber du kannst den Lüfter dann auf die rechte Seite montieren, damit der Airflow beibehalten wird. So wie dein Lüfter jetzt montiert ist, ist das alles andere als optimal.
Eventuell kommt der Lüfter dadurch auch zwischen CPU-Kühler und RAM-Sockel und sitzt somit tiefer. Ansonsten bleibt dir keine andere Wahl außer den Lüfter durch einen 120mm Lüfter zu ersetzen.
Die Klammern dafür passen auf herkömmliche 120mm Lüfter. Aber schau erst mal nach ob der Kühler richtig herum montiert ist.

160mm nimmt das Gehäuse als Kühlerhöhe "maximal" auf. Ich hatte das bei meinem alten Gehäuse auch aber den Lüfter konnte ich so weit wie möglich nach unten setzen, dadurch passte der Kühler samt Lüfter darein.


----------



## questioner12 (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "Problem" mit Alpenföhn Brocken 2*

Ja habe ich verstanden. Das Problem ist ja nicht unbedingt der Lüfter. Der wird ja nicht so heiß ...

Aber der Kühlkörper sitzt halt sehr nahe am Deckel (nur ein paar Millimeter von der Dämmung der Gehäusewand entfernt oder berührt diese sogar!).

Also: Gibt es - unabhängig vom Lüfter - nicht ein Problem mit der Wärmeentwicklung des Kühlkörpers und der direkten Nähe zur schallgedämmten Gehäusewand?

Danke.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "Problem" mit Alpenföhn Brocken 2*

Nein, da der Lüfter die kühlere Luft durch die Lamellen drückt und es somit irrelevant ist, ob die oberste Schicht direkt am Case anliegt.
Und ob sich jetzt das Dämmmaterial erwärmt dürfte keine Auswirkungen haben, weder auf die Kühlleistung noch auf das Dämmmaterial ansich


----------



## questioner12 (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "Problem" mit Alpenföhn Brocken 2*

Kann keiner helfen?

Welchen Lüfter sollte ich denn alternativ einbauen?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## freezy94 (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "Problem" mit Alpenföhn Brocken 2*



questioner12 schrieb:


> Kann keiner helfen?
> 
> Welchen Lüfter sollte ich denn alternativ einbauen?
> 
> Vielen Dank!



Es wirkt sich nicht auf die Kühlleistung aus.


----------



## questioner12 (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "Problem" mit Alpenföhn Brocken 2*

Sorry Antwort zu spät entdeckt.

Also keine BRANDGEFAHR ...

Vielleicht kann mir trotzdem jemand einen alternativen Lüfter nennen der besser in den Tower passt.

Am liebsten würde ich ihn natürlich behalten, wenn ich ihn noch was "besser" eingebaut bekomme  

Meint Ihr man kann den Alpenföhn so zurückgeben (als Retoure)? Weil dieser ja nun mal ausprobiert und die Wärmeleitpaste benutzt wurde? Kauf bei Mindfactory.

Danke EUCH ...


----------



## freezy94 (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "Problem" mit Alpenföhn Brocken 2*



questioner12 schrieb:


> Sorry Antwort zu spät entdeckt.
> 
> Also keine BRANDGEFAHR ...
> 
> ...



Ich würde erst mal die Einbausituation kontrollieren. Außerdem besteht keine Brandgefahr o.ä. daher alles in Ordnung.
Dein Prozessor kann sicherlich auch Semi-Passiv gekühlt werden. Aber check erst einmal die Einbausituation ab.


----------



## questioner12 (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "Problem" mit Alpenföhn Brocken 2*

Danke der Umbau hat geklappt. Leider startet fährt der PC nicht hoch. Habe ein anderes Thema aufgemacht.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...ntrollleute-leuchtet-cpu-motherboard-tot.html


----------

